# What Parts Will work? 1986 300zx N/A



## Kai300zx (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey guys I recently bought a 300zx non turbo and i need help finding parts that fit. I need to get the pulley for my power steering pump that attaches to the engine and also a fan clutch and fan. is there any other nissan models that will have the same parts? What year do i need to look for? I've checked out some maxima's and sentra's at junk yards nearby but havent been able to find parts that fit. Thanks!


****EDIT**** Sorry its a 1985 if that makes any difference


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

I can't remember if that car has v-belts or not, but if it does, find a v6 truck. Pretty much the same thing.


----------

